# 130 grain or 150 grain for my .270



## mrsandoval2219

like i've said i am new to huntin and everything and would like to know which bullet is best for my .270 130 grain or 150 grain. i've been told 130 is the more ideal bullet but would like more info.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

130 grain is too light. People have lost alot of deer shooting too small a grain. Really.., 150 minimum. You'll be glad you did. Think about it, this ain't varmit hunting. If a 200 lb buck comes up on you and you pop him with 130 grains, I'll guarantee you that he will tote that bullet a long ways. I'm not saying it won't kill him, but if you hit him slightly off target, you could lose him.


----------



## deadend

Trent Gunnell said:


> 130 grain is too light. People have lost alot of deer shooting too small a grain. Really.., 150 minimum. You'll be glad you did. Think about it, this ain't varmit hunting. If a 200 lb buck comes up on you and you pop him with 130 grains, I'll guarantee you that he will tote that bullet a long ways. I'm not saying it won't kill him, but if you hit him slightly off target, you could lose him.



Jack O killed everything with a 130.  I only go up to 150's when hunting elk and large hogs.  While I like to shoot big bullets out of big guns a .277 130gr pill will put down anything but a blue whale with proper placement.  I guarantee that few cargo ship loads of 200lb bucks have taken a dirt nap from a 130.


----------



## Lead Poison

As a general rule, the heavier 150 bullets give you better performance because they penetrate better.

However, if you decide to shoot 130 grain bullets, make sure you use one that is well constructed like, Barnes Triple Shocks, Nosler Partititions, or Nosler Accubonds.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Trent Gunnell said:


> 130 grain is too light. People have lost alot of deer shooting too small a grain. Really.., 150 minimum. You'll be glad you did. Think about it, this ain't varmit hunting. If a 200 lb buck comes up on you and you pop him with 130 grains, I'll guarantee you that he will tote that bullet a long ways. I'm not saying it won't kill him, but if you hit him slightly off target, you could lose him.


Yea, that's incorrect. I havent lost a deer to 130 grain my entire life and neither has a couple of my hunting buddies. 
130 is just fine. The buck in my avatar was up over 200lbs and never took a step.


----------



## deadend

Lead Poison said:


> As a general rule, the heavier 150 bullets give you better performance because they penetrate better.
> 
> However, if you decide to shoot 130 grain bullets, make sure you use one that is well constructed like, Barnes Triple Shocks, Nosler Partititions, or Nosler Accubonds.



A 130 Core-Lokt on a deer is about perfect!


----------



## Fireaway

My 130 grain .270 bullets seem mto drop deer in their tracks just fine.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

The 130 grain bullets are designed for thin skinned game, like whitetailed deer.

The 150 grain bullets are designed for thicker skined game, like elk.

The 130 grain has a flatter trajectory and less recoil. 150 grain bullets will punch a hole through a whitetail, but they will not transfer energy to the animal in the form of hyro-shock like a 130 will. There is not a whitetail on the planet that will survive a well placed 130 grain from a 270.

If you were shooting a .30 caliber round the 150 or 165 is the ideal.


----------



## jdrawdy

Either will be more than enough for deer in ga.  Right now i am shooting 150's b/c that was all i could find.  Personally i perfer the 130 remington core loc.  Never had one go more than 20 yards.


----------



## Harbuck

*///////*

I have used both and they both will do but I personally prefer the 150 gr. BUT, it is not as easy to find.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin

I have never lost a deer to the 130's the last 8 deer that I have shot were DRT.I have never had one go more than 50-60 yards.
The last doe I shot was a little far back (not a great shot)and she dropped in her tracks so fast I was not sure where she went.
I dont think you need more than 130 for Georgia deer.I'm looking at a mule deer on my wall right now that fell to a 130 .270 and a cow elk skin that went down to a 150 .270.


----------



## BigHutch

Trent Gunnell said:


> 130 grain is too light. People have lost alot of deer shooting too small a grain. Really.., 150 minimum. You'll be glad you did. Think about it, this ain't varmit hunting. If a 200 lb buck comes up on you and you pop him with 130 grains, I'll guarantee you that he will tote that bullet a long ways. I'm not saying it won't kill him, but if you hit him slightly off target, you could lose him.



WRONG. People lose deer because of improper shot placement.

To the OP, shoot whichever load works for you and your gun, either will make short work of deer.


----------



## Nitro

Tell that to the over 80+ deer I have personally killed with a 130 grain Ballistic Tip from a .270......they must have missed the memo about a 130 grain .277 bullet being ineffective....

Shot placement is the main criteria to worry about.

Everytime I read about someone losing a deer shot with a hi-power centerfire rifle, I wonder where exactly the bullet hit..

Hit a deer in the vitals with almost any well constructed bullet and the deer will die quickly.

I agree with the comments about finding the bullet that shoots best in your rifle. Then go shoot a bunch of them at the range from practical shooting positions - until you are competent.....


----------



## bradg100869

deadend said:


> a 130 core-lokt on a deer is about perfect!



x 2


----------



## Buckhead

A 130 grain bullet is fine.  About the same ballistic coefficient as a 150 grain 30 caliber bullet with better sectional density.  

As others have said, it is all about proper placement.


----------



## rugerfan

Split the difference and try some 140 grain bullets. 

I personally like the 140's, seems to work well in my 270 Winchester and in my 270 Weatherby


----------



## Nitro

rugerfan said:


> Split the difference and try some 140 grain bullets.
> 
> I personally like the 140's, seems to work well in my 270 Winchester and in my 270 Weatherby



Great compromise for sure.


----------



## Nimrod71

Shot placement is the key.  I have killed a lot of deer with 22 magnum rifles and a lot with my 45/70.  Now for the 270 I prefer the 150 Nosler B/T.  One heck of a bullet on white tail deer.  For 130 gr. I use Sierra Game King.  If you use 130's make sure it is a premium bullet and not just a cheap load.  Before I switched to the Sierra Game King I had to track several deer shot with cheap Federal and Winchester loads.


----------



## c400bronco

hornady has a new "hot" load 140 grain that I want to try.That said, they will all do the job fine if you are a good shot and an ethical hunter, that will only fire when the right shot is presented.


----------



## bublewis

A 130gr in a 270 is heavier for caliber than a 150gr in 30cal., and it would be my first choice for deer in a 270win.  If you loose a deer with a 130gr, more than likely, you would also loose it with the 150gr.  Also, I think you'll be just fine with any standard bullet in 130gr. on a deer.


----------



## BlackSmoke

Yes, shot placement is key. But remember guys, the OP says he is new to deer hunting. Not implying that he is or will be a bad shot, just stating that he is a novice to the hunting world.

Having said that, I have shot both over the years in my A-bolt .270 with great results from both bullets. I am currently shooting 150gr Winchester XP3s, but have shot the 130gr Ballistic SilverTips for years. Both will do the job if you hit them in the right spot.


----------



## cathooker

Trent Gunnell said:


> 130 grain is too light. People have lost alot of deer shooting too small a grain. Really.., 150 minimum. You'll be glad you did. Think about it, this ain't varmit hunting. If a 200 lb buck comes up on you and you pop him with 130 grains, I'll guarantee you that he will tote that bullet a long ways. I'm not saying it won't kill him, but if you hit him slightly off target, you could lose him.



 I have been using 130 grain 270 for over 30 years and I have yet to lose a deer. The 130 grain is definitely not to light for whitetail deer. I shot a 220 lb buck in Ky with the 130 grain and he dropped in his tracks. If you hit a deer in the wrong place with any deer sized caliber you might lose him.


----------



## BCHunter

deadend said:


> Jack O killed everything with a 130.  I only go up to 150's when hunting elk and large hogs.  While I like to shoot big bullets out of big guns a .277 130gr pill will put down anything but a blue whale with proper placement.  I guarantee that few cargo ship loads of 200lb bucks have taken a dirt nap from a 130.



X2      Jack O'Conner put the .270  on the hunting world map. I have hunted with a .270 with Jack's 130 grain pet load (which my father handloaded for me) for over 25 years. Never lost a buck hit properly.


----------



## towaliga

*130*

All i have ever shot in my 270 is 130 grain been shooting it with them for 16yrs & only one deer got up (operator failer)


----------



## vol man

another vote for the 130 grain

remington core lockt will take anything you want to kill in GA

also try the remington managed recoil loads to sight in and practice.  they will save your shoulder from lots of unnecessary pain.


----------



## Gecko

I will also echo the notion that shot placement is king.  If a .243 will flatten one with a Hornady Light Magnum 100gr BTSP in .243 Win why would a 130gr. .270 not be enough?  It just does not make sense.  That little .243 is more than adequate out past 400 yds.  I am not advocating shots like that should be taken, I will not shoot one at over 300 yds.  My point is that the .270 is a great deer caliber, the 150gr does not make it kill any better.  If you think in terms of real world situations that 130gr. will be more effective with less recoil.  It takes a minimum of 1000 ft lbs to cleanly harvest a deer with a well placed bullet.  There is no real difference between the 130 and the 150, look at any ballistics chart.  Find the rounds yours likes practice often and hit your deer correctly.  When you do this you will kill the deer.  Deer are lost to poorly placed bullets, period.  When a deer is lost, instead of blaming the round accept some responsibility for not taking a good shot.


----------



## Mako22

In the end it's all about shot placement.


----------



## WhitetailHunter40

i thinks its according to where ur hunting 150 is better in thick brush then a 130 is


----------



## 8pointduck

My goodness. My favorite load in my 270 A Bolt is a 130gr Speer Grand Slam pushed with 57gr of IMR 4831. Just awesome ......................


----------



## Southern_Whitetail_Hunter

I think 130's are fine. My son dropped deer with a 222 when he started hunting. Placement is the key. I have a 270 which I am shooting 130 corelokts, spell check, and I do not lose them. Only one, my fault. You have so many choices with a 270. Just have fun !!


----------



## RipperIII

mrsandoval2219 said:


> like i've said i am new to huntin and everything and would like to know which bullet is best for my .270 130 grain or 150 grain. i've been told 130 is the more ideal bullet but would like more info.


Congrats for getting into one of the great sports of all time!
I'm a rookie too, this is my second season.
Last year I killed 5 deer (all doe)
killed 2 with the 130gr.
killed 1 with the 140gr.
killed 1 with the 150 gr (the other was killed with my bow)
This year I've killed 2 with the 130 gr.
All were shot in the high shoulder(except 1) and fell drt at distances of 25 yds out to 135 yds.
All were clean pass through shots.
The 1 deer I "missed" was struck literally behind the near elbow, as she was leaping out of the food plot, she ran 20 yds,...left a "paintbrush" blood trail.
I can't tell a bit of difference.
I've used ballistic tips, partitions, and bonded bullets and this year I'm using the Hornady GMX solid bullet.
As others have said, shot placement is key.
Jack O killed lions with his .270 130gr...with bullets that are not as "good" as today's modern designs.
Practice, try different rounds...have FUN

FWIW, If I know that I might have a shot opportunity out to 300 yds or slightly more, then I'll shoot 130 gr. ...I feel "comfortable/confident" with that.


----------



## dwills

If you're going to be shooting over 200 yards or so, then go with the 130 grain. But for me, I don't really need to be shooting that far and try to limit my shots to under 200 yards. I made the switch from 130 to 150s a couple years ago and haven't looked back. I think the extra 20 grains delivers a little more punch, and the bullet trajectory is very close to that of the 130 grain out to 200 yards or so. It's all a matter of how far you want to shoot. But for me, I love the 150s!


----------



## basscatcher

deadend said:


> A 130 Core-Lokt on a deer is about perfect!



x2!


----------



## Retired Army Guy

140 Grain in Nosler Accubond from GA Arms


----------



## LANCE MILLER

130 core lok, easy to find and cheap never had any problems w em
im with you dead end!


----------



## magnum_a5

Try both weights in your gun. Choose the bullet types and manufacturers you trust and whichever is the most accurate in your gun is the one you should use.


----------



## aaronward9

i shoot 130 gr. Core lokts out of my Rem. 700 because they shoot better than 150's. Here is my 3 shot group at 200 yards shooting factory 130 gr. Core Lokts.   I see no need for better penetration and "thump" when you have confidence to put it where it needs to go. If a .22 will penetrate a deer, so will a 130 gr. .270 round.

just my .02

( I re-use my targets so that's why you see some holes covered up.)


----------



## stump.270

130 my wife shoots a 7mm-08 with 120's we hunt deer not elk get some power max bonded or some b.t's and you wont ever have a problem some people have a little over kill. I have a buddy that shoots a 6x47 with 90gr and has killed more animals with it than most have ever seen!


----------



## deadend

WhitetailHunter40 said:


> i thinks its according to where ur hunting 150 is better in thick brush then a 130 is



What does this mean?


----------



## Buckaholic2000

Well I have been shooting a 270 for 14 years and started out using the 130's cause I could shoot long distances and wanted the flatter shooting bullet.  Then I started hunting areas that your max shot is 100 or 125 yards and thicker so I switched to the 150 grain Remington Corelocs and never lost a deer I hit with it.   I will say stay away from the 130 Silver Tips or Balistic tips if they don't drop in their tracks you usually don't get an exit wound and can be hard to track the core locks give great blood trails.


----------



## Rickrob

Well everyone has there choice and you have your own, just pick the grain you like either will do what you want, me I like a 140 silver tip, never had them go more than 50 yards most drop in there tracks, But as everyone has said  shot placement is what will make all the difference. Take a look at where you will be hunting , thick woods  open fields , cut overs, power lines , etc.. Make your choice and try it , just pick one  set up your gun and go have some fun , Then take a kid hunting ... Keep it safe and fun.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Aint nothing wrong with 130's...... at 100yds  2,700+ fps and 2000+ ft-lbs will kill anything in Georgia.


----------



## stev

If in doubt ,operator error.


----------



## Bill Brown

*Answer to question*



mrsandoval2219 said:


> like i've said i am new to huntin and everything and would like to know which bullet is best for my .270 130 grain or 150 grain. i've been told 130 is the more ideal bullet but would like more info.



In choosing between 130 gr & 150 gr, recoil is also a factor, the 150 gr will generate more felt recoil.

The 130 gr is sufficient to hunt anything in North America (with the proper bullet & bullet placement).


----------



## Big E'

130 all ya need!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerslayer357

I traded up to a 3006 about seven years ago, but when I shot a 270 I used the 130 grain Winchester Super X Silvertips (not Ballistic tips) and I never had a problem.  I always got pass throughs and I always had blood trails IF they even moved at all.  
The 130 is plenty for a deer and the 150 will work just fine also.  Just see what your gun shoots the best and go with it.


----------



## BoneHunter77

Not to call out T Gunnell  but he's dead wrong. The 130 grain will not only kill deer and whatever else just fine but its probably the better bullet because it shoots flatter. Jack O'Connell didn't use it for nothing.


----------



## 8pt.orBetter

130 grain here 3 deer this year and all drop within sight never had a problem with them 130 fed. power shoch soft point


----------



## starmello

I use 130gr. Barnes TSX in my 270 wsm.  I have taken deer from 15 yards out to 300 yards and have never had a deer go over 20 yards.  Most dropped where they were standing...so in my opinion....130 gr. is plenty for white tail deer..

I have even killed two does with one shot...complete pass through of both deer....the 130 gr. TSX is a BAD Customer.

On a different note, my daughter shoots the 85 gr. TSX out of her 243....both of the deer she has taken have dropped in their tracks....

Tony


----------



## Hyper Sniper

I will put it this way! the 270 was designed around the 130 and as stated has taken most game. Everytime I hear 130 or 140 is not enough weight to shoot deer effectivly I have to laugh.

You wouldn't believe how many deer have fallen to a 100 grain pill from a 257 Roberts for me. Think about it this way look at how many deer fall to a 100 grain broadhead arrow. Do you not think that a 270 shooting a 130 grain pill going 3000 ft. per second with good expansion won't give more shock and damage than an arrow.

As said bullet placement will always trump and elephant gun with poor shot placement. I have gone to the 280 shooting the 140, but as long as I shot my 270 it was 130 for me.


----------



## duke13

magnum_a5 said:


> Try both weights in your gun. Choose the bullet types and manufacturers you trust and whichever is the most accurate in your gun is the one you should use.



I gotta ditto this one!  I shoot 130s cause they group better out of my ruger m77  i won't use ballistic tips even though some like them. I use either barnes X or accubonds.


----------



## miles58

mrsandoval2219 said:


> like i've said i am new to huntin and everything and would like to know which bullet is best for my .270 130 grain or 150 grain. i've been told 130 is the more ideal bullet but would like more info.



Here's how I look at it.

I know for a fact I can run 85 grains of copper (Barnes .243 claiber TSX bullet) at 3200 FPS through more than 30 inches of deer while hitting bone on the way in and more on the way out.  I know for a fact it can completely destroy both lungs and leave the heart loose in the chest.  I know for a fact that no deer is going to survive that, and that their life span is limited to just a very few seconds after application.  That is not marginal.  It's not even close to marginal.  The margin for error with that particular load is no less than anything I will put to my shoulder and fire.  I do not consider that to be one iota less capable on deer than my 300 Winchester Magnum with anything I might shoot in it when shots inside 250 yards are considered.  I *think* it might start becoming less effective somewhere past 300 but I have not done an actual comparison.

I don't know about you, but for me if I loaded up some Barnes 85 grain TSXs in my .270 (and they come out of it more like 3500 FPS) I would be happy to shoot any deer in Minnesota with that load inside 300 yards.  Mature 8 pointers here tend to run 200-250 and I have shot one that went 260 dressed.  If I wound one with that load the results would be the same had I used any one of my 30 caliber guns and 180 grain bullets.  

I might move up to a heavier bullet If I were hunting elk.  I would move up to a heavier bullet to shoot a moose.  But I have no doubt whatsoever that I could easily kill either with a .270 and an 85 grain TSX bullet if the need arose.

Try to find someone to load you some Barnes 85 grain TSXs or Barnes 110 grain TTSXs.  That's about as good as life gets for a .270.


----------



## onemilmhz

Not only will it flat put 'em down, the 130 gr Remington Core-Lokt is a tack driver.  A box of Remington # R270W2 use to be about $15 bucks.  It's gone up a little but it's still good to know I can walk into Wal-Mart and for under $20 I grab a box off the shelf that will shoot better than anything I could hand load.  My good ol' Remington 700 BDL puts them all in the same 1" square consistently, usually with two, if not all three touching. I still have no idea why my buddy sold it to me!


----------



## swampstalker

I have always shot 130 grain from my 270 with no problems. I hunt in worth county with some huge 230lb farm fed deer and have never lost one. They always bleed well and I have always used soft tips///


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

My old .270 is my favorite rifle. I've killed scores of deer with it using both 130 and 150 grain. None of the deer ever knew the difference. Ammo plays a part, Winchester Super X or Remington Core Lokts for me, and I only take heart/lung shots. Never shot a deer that I didn't get complete pass thru's on.


----------



## bowtechnole

130 grain Remington CoreLoct. I have shot four deer with my Remington .270 and have less than 50 yards tracking all of them combined. Enough Said.  Besides when shooting a deer you should think like a real estate agent,  LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION!!!!!!!!!  SHOT PLACEMENT is the ONLY thing that matters.  Find yourself a round that you can get 1 inch groupings with and blast away.


----------



## groundhawg

Mr.MainFrame10 said:


> 130 grain is too light. People have lost alot of deer shooting too small a grain. Really.., 150 minimum. You'll be glad you did. Think about it, this ain't varmit hunting. If a 200 lb buck comes up on you and you pop him with 130 grains, I'll guarantee you that he will tote that bullet a long ways. I'm not saying it won't kill him, but if you hit him slightly off target, you could lose him.


Is this really true?


----------



## garveywallbanger

150


----------



## Big7

Holy Oldthreads, Gillian.

But... Shoot the heavyweights.
Better for everything except maybe a chronograph.

In that size case and bore, 150 is about optimal.


----------



## dfurdennis

Don't really know why but I've always shot the 150 grain I like the federal fusion  it has proven dependable on deer, and hogs. Never had to do a lot of tracking can see them drop most of the time, really it boils down to shooter preference, try both and whatever you are most consistent with use that. It boils down to shot placement IMO.


----------



## Gator89

I shoot 140 grain bullets in my 270.


----------



## furtaker

groundhawg said:


> Is this really true?


No.


----------



## furtaker

Mr.MainFrame10 said:


> 130 grain is too light. People have lost alot of deer shooting too small a grain. Really.., 150 minimum. You'll be glad you did. Think about it, this ain't varmit hunting. If a 200 lb buck comes up on you and you pop him with 130 grains, I'll guarantee you that he will tote that bullet a long ways. I'm not saying it won't kill him, but if you hit him slightly off target, you could lose him.


I realize this is a 12 year old thread, but that's funny right there, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Nimrod71

When I started hunting deer with a 270 I used 130 gr. bullets.  I had always hunted with a 30-06 using 150 gr. Rem ammo.  Several of my friends used 270's and I decided to try one.  They all said to use 130 gr. bullets so that is what I bought.  Well the first 3 deer I shot all ran and I had a heck of a time finding them.  I had shot them the same as with the 06.  When I told my friends about all the tracking they informed me they always had to track'um.  I don't like tracking.  Since the 270 and 06 use the same hull I decided to try the 150 gr. bullets.  The first deer I shot with the 150 gr. 270 fell dead in its tracks.  I shot several more deer that season all with the 150's and I didn't have to track any of them.  Since then when I hunt with a 270 it is with Sierra 150 gr. Game Kings.  The 150 works best for me.

Add On:  My friends said Tracking was all part of the fun.  I said the heck with that.


----------



## furtaker

Between myself and others, I've seen a boatload of deer killed with 270 130gr CoreLokts and it's a rare commodity to have one run over about 40yds.


----------



## Philbow

Whichever you rifle groups best, or more recently whichever you can find.


----------



## kmaxwell3

TurkeyManiac said:


> Yea, that's incorrect. I havent lost a deer to 130 grain my entire life and neither has a couple of my hunting buddies.
> 130 is just fine. The buck in my avatar was up over 200lbs and never took a step.


What he said. I shoot Remington Core Lokt 130 grn. out of my Ruger M77 and have killed at least 30 deer. Most of them were DRT. My gun shoots the Core Lokt the best so thats why I use them. Just like anything else shot placement is important. I have 150 grn but it doesn't shoot as accurate as the 130. Good luck.


----------



## Nicodemus

Mr.MainFrame10 said:


> 130 grain is too light. People have lost alot of deer shooting too small a grain. Really.., 150 minimum. You'll be glad you did. Think about it, this ain't varmit hunting. If a 200 lb buck comes up on you and you pop him with 130 grains, I'll guarantee you that he will tote that bullet a long ways. I'm not saying it won't kill him, but if you hit him slightly off target, you could lose him.




Yea, I know this is an 11 year old thread, but maybe you can explain this to me. All these were killed with 140 grain bullets out of my 270.

First buck weighed 194 and went about 30 yards. 

Second buck weighed 210 and went about 40 yards.

Third buck weighed 232 and went about 35 yards.

Fourth buck weighed 260 and went about 20 yards.

Kinda disproves your theory.


----------



## furtaker

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I know this is an 11 year old thread, but maybe you can explain this to me. All these were killed with 140 grain bullets out of my 270.
> 
> First buck weighed 194 and went about 30 yards.
> 
> Second buck weighed 210 and went about 40 yards.
> 
> Third buck weighed 232 and went about 35 yards.
> 
> Fourth buck weighed 260 and went about 20 yards.
> 
> Kinda disproves your theory.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1115106View attachment 1115107View attachment 1115109View attachment 1115110


Thread killer.


----------



## Nicodemus

And this pore old buck didn`t weigh but about 150, give or take, and he dropped in his tracks. Same rifle as above, same 140 grain bullet. I guess the strain was more than he could bear....


----------



## reflexman

Thats a nice rifle nic i shoot 140 also the deer dont complain.


----------



## Rhino270

I shoot 130 grain Hornady sst.. I've killed a ton of deer with those.


----------



## Rhino270

furtaker said:


> I realize this is a 12 year old thread, but that's funny right there, I don't care who you are.


I was gonna respond the same thing and realized how old it was?


----------



## chrislibby88

Buy one box of each and see what groups best in your gun.  When I get a new rifle I run through many weights and brands and hunt with whatever ammo groups the tightest.


----------



## Nimrod71

All of these post prove that it boils down to whatever a hunter wants to use: 130 - 140 or 150.  Shot placement has more to do with a DRT than bullet weight.  The big thing today is Finding 270's no matter what the weight.

Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## Rackmaster

150gr is my choice


----------



## Piggy06

Mr.MainFrame10 said:


> 130 grain is too light. People have lost alot of deer shooting too small a grain. Really.., 150 minimum. You'll be glad you did. Think about it, this ain't varmit hunting. If a 200 lb buck comes up on you and you pop him with 130 grains, I'll guarantee you that he will tote that bullet a long ways. I'm not saying it won't kill him, but if you hit him slightly off target, you could lose him.




If you place your shot in the vitals, they drop pretty quickly with 130 grains.


----------



## Piggy06

Glad you have gotten into hunting. I have hunted with a .270 using 130 gr bullet for almost 40 years and have never lost a deer and never had one go over 50 yrds after being shot. Practice and shot for the vitals and you will be fine.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Never lost a deer with any round.  But killed more with .270 than anything.  130 grain all day long and twice on Sunday...more is just tearing up meat...

One of the best .270 rounds around for deer killing right here...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Piggy06 said:


> Glad you have gotten into hunting. I have hunted with a .270 using 130 gr bullet for almost 40 years and have never lost a deer and never had one go over 50 yrds after being shot. Practice and shot for the vitals and you will be fine.


Bingo same here!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nimrod71 said:


> All of these post prove that it boils down to whatever a hunter wants to use: 130 - 140 or 150.  Shot placement has more to do with a DRT than bullet weight.  The big thing today is Finding 270's no matter what the weight.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone.


Yep, my son has killed 3 deer 3 years in a row with a 62 grain 5.56...none went over 30 yards...


----------



## sorrydog

mrsandoval2219 said:


> like i've said i am new to huntin and everything and would like to know which bullet is best for my .270 130 grain or 150 grain. i've been told 130 is the more ideal bullet but would like more info.



I've used both. 130 grain is the best as far as I'm concerned.  In Alaska, we use 150 grain to knocked down moose.  Don't need that heavy of a bullet for deer. Killed several at 400 yards with 130 grain.


----------



## Buckstop

130 gr Sierra Game King made for a long string of bang/flops back when I toted a 270.


----------



## Nimrod71

I know this is a 270 tread but I just had to put this in>  I killed a nice 8 point this morning with a Sierra 150 gr. Pro Hunter from my 308 Howa.  A 270 would have done just as good.


----------



## cliffdweller

Lots of experience with both...130 is a bit light for muscular, blocky bodied bucks, 150 seems like puts them down easier and quicker...I like 150 grain for those reasons


----------



## 1982ace

130 gr Barnes pill never lets me down


----------



## bfriendly

Do they shoot the same? My .223 doesn’t like 55 gr, but LOVES 69 & 72+. My .308 is dead on with 165gr, and a perfect inch and a half below that with 180gr. The 150gr seem to be sporadic…….spin rates seem to be key and I’d shoot the one that puts the biggest smile on my face when I walk to my target.


----------



## MYRX

I have been shooting a 270 since 1977. Never lost a deer and I use 130gr.


----------



## common man

Like said before buy same manufacturer same bullet in 130 and 150 and see which shoots more accurate.


----------



## GAHUNTER60

I split the difference and load 140-grain Accubonds in my two .270 Winchesters.  

Have not heard a complaint yet from any of the deer I've shot with that bullet.  Come the think of it, however, I've never heard a complaint from the deer I shot with 130s and 150s before settling on the 140s.  (Though I did kill a nice 8-point with a 150-grain Hornady one time that traveled over 500 yards with almost no blood trail. Fortunately, he died in open hardwoods with his his white belly facing toward me, making him easy to see from a distance.)


----------



## Nimrod71

I think the 140's in 270 may do fine, I've just never used them.  I do shoot 140 Pro Hunters in my 7mm08 and it kills them right there, No tracking or trailing.

As for Barnes bullets they are a different animal all together when you use all copper bullets.  I would say you would get the same effect with a 130 Barnes as with a 150 copper and lead bullet.


----------



## mwood1985

I shoot a partition in 130 grain. Most of my .270s are higher end shelf rifles or custom. Ive shot most big game including geprgoa bear with my Winchester and Browning. 270s and they dont go far. Perhaps the people that downplay a 270 are the followers of Townsend Whelen and the 30-06


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

I posted on this thread 12 years ago. Still killing them with my beat up, old .270. Started shooting, Hornady 130 grain whitetail ammo around 2012 killed a lot of animals with that round. Shot this one facing me with a slight quarter, dropped where he was standing, found the bullet behind the front shoulders. Weighed 230 lbs on DNR digital scales.


----------



## furtaker

Funny, I've never lost a deer with any cartridge shooting a decent hunting bullet as long as shot placement was where it should be. Some people just have to blame the gun instead of poor shooting.


----------



## jwf2506

130 gr. Is the best bullet for the .270 is you use the 150 gr. you will track the deer unless you double shoulder it


----------

